# Frozen embryos advice needed please.



## natclare (May 27, 2011)

Hello knowledgeable ladies,

As you know I have frozen some embryos in London and have now moved to Serum. My question is around how many embryos are frozen together. I have no idea if my 5 embryos in London were frozen individually and could therefore be defrosted individually. I had always assumed so but have no experience of FET so hopefully someone can shed some light. The reason I have got to this point is because Penny at Serum told me she sees no point in freezing single blastocyst embryos which is what we are aiming for in this next cycle. She would rather freeze a few (I think she said 2 or 3) on a straw (?) together. To freeze them individually would not be a problem but she doesn't think it is worth it and to freeze them individually would cost more. Right now, I am not thinking of using them so it's all fine but.. when I do... what will this mean? That all of the embryos frozen together would have to be defrosted and used together? Surely defrosting and refreezing is not an option?

I am sure it would be lovely to have twins but on my own that is something I would really rather avoid (in fact the whole idea sends me worrying off into the stratosphere). I completely understand that putting 2 or more embryos back seems to be quite preferred.. In particular after people have had years of infertility, they are quite happy to have twins but I just can't imagine actually aiming for that as a single woman (with absolutely NO disrespect meant to the many twin mummies I have met). 

As I am undergoing my cycle starting in a matter of days... I just wanted to get my head clear about whether I should insist on the blastocyst embryos being frozen individually in Greece or whether I should agree to the proposal to freeze them together.

Your thoughts and experience are most welcome.

Many thanks! xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

i would ring your UK clinic ?Lister and ask them how they have frozen them.  I guess what Penyis saying that when it comes to ET they will need to do a few at a time as if they don't survive the defrost  they would have to delay and defrost more etc. I presume if you insist she will do them one by one.  Good Luck x


----------



## Dudders (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi natclare,

I had a wee nosey through your posts and think you are at the Lister?  As far as I know they freeze one embryo per straw so you can thaw however many you choose.  What I also noticed though is that your embryos are day 1s not blastocysts so as far as those go you would probably thaw them all to culture on in the hope of reaching blastocyst.  If a cycle is a freeze all, Lister freeze on day 1 because that is when the embryo is most robust and have a higher thaw rate.

On average only 20% of embryos reach blastocyst (some ladies are very lucky to get more) so you'll need to see what you get at Serum as if they go to blastocyst you may only have one or two anyway - sorry if that sounds pessimistic.  Given your situation and how sure you are that you are not in a position to deal with twins, I would insist that blastocysts are frozen individually.  I'm not sure what freeze methods they use but most places are able to simply thaw one by one until they have one suitable for transfer.

It is possible to twice freeze and babies have been born from twice frozen embryos but it's not typical to do it as the odds of a resulting pregnancy are considered to be greatly reduced.

Good luck xx


----------



## natclare (May 27, 2011)

Oh Dudders thank you so much that makes a lot more sense. Yes we are freezing blastocyst at Serum versus day one at the Lister.


----------



## ambergem (Feb 14, 2010)

Hi

My day 1 embies were frozen at LWC. The first time I had 10 embies and they were frozen in 2's. The second time I had 20 embies and they were frozen in 4's. Both times I was advised to thaw "a good number" to give me the best chance of getting to blast so for my first FET all 10 were thawed, the second time I thawed 12 and the last time 8. My beautiful little girl was the result of my last try. I never had any get as far as blast stage but the embryologist did say they would refreeze if I had have had some left over blasts. 

I would definitely ask for any blasts to be frozen individually if it's a simple case as Dudders said, of just thawing until a suitable one is obtained.

Good luck


----------



## Annaleah (May 14, 2008)

Hi natclare, 

Just popping on to see if you found out any gems of info, as I'd be interested in what advice you've been given.  

Also to share some info of my own..... Like ambergem, for my first IVF in 2008 I had all mine frozen at the pronuclear, day 1, stage. At that time, from what I remember being told, they used slower freeze methods and because of the higher fluid content of blasts there was a lower survival rate at thaw. I was advised to thaw 11 to culture into blast (2 made it). For the second FET I was advised to thaw all ten remaining and again two made it to blast. For my recent IVF, the clinic use the vitrification process rather than freezing (I'm guessing most clinics are now using this?) which causes less problems for freezing/thawing blasts than older methods. I had five stored but I've no idea if they've been stored individually.... Really hope they have... I'll have to ring to check!

I'd be thinking the same as Dudders.... If you're planning on eSET in future then freezing individually, especially if you get a small number, seems to make more sense. 
Xx


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

Hopefully you don't become pg with identical twins then as in this game you don't get to "choose" your fate


----------



## Dudders (Jun 18, 2012)

You can certainly stack the deck though and then play the hand you're dealt.

Good luck with your cycle natclare x


----------



## natclare (May 27, 2011)

I just wanted to update this thread. I did explain to Penny /Serum my concerns about multiples (yes I KNOW that the egg may split, if it does it does, that's fate! But I don't want to proactively try with more than one put back). 

So, I don't know about my 5 embryos (frozen day 1) at the Lister but I imagine they were frozen together and all 5 would be defrosted for 1 cycle. I shall ask...

Re the Serum ones I was very VERY surprised that from only 4 eggs I got 3 grade 1 blastocysts on day 5.... Amazing (and surprising). They froze them separately which is costly (1000 euro per freeze this is apparently because the "freezing kit" is around 450 euro plus the cost includes future FET) but that's what we did and I'm happy with that. I keep telling myself it's just the cost of a car and I don't need another car anyway! 

Thank you for all your advice as this was a bit of a grey area for me.
Xxx


----------



## Annaleah (May 14, 2008)

Thanks for updating us. Great news about getting three blasts.... Sounds to me like more promise there than a new car. 

Xx


----------



## lulumead (May 29, 2008)

Good news natclare


----------

